# Salve



## Alerossonero69 (16 Marzo 2021)

Salve a tutti, da buon milanista seguo questo sito da oramai qualche tempo, mi sono iscritto a dicembre ma fino a pochi giorni fa non avevo ancora commenato. Ho deciso di farlo perchè come scrive spesso un utente di questo forum, ovvero [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] siamo ad un punto critico della storia del Milan che molto probabilmente può cambiare le sorti del club in positivo o negativo, frequentando altri social come Twitter tuttavia non mi sembra che molti l'abbiano capito mentre qui su questo forum ho trovato competenza e attaccamento alle sorti del club e quindi credo che sarà un piacere interagire con voi.
Grazie a tutti


----------



## sette (16 Marzo 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, da buon milanista seguo questo sito da oramai qualche tempo, mi sono iscritto a dicembre ma fino a pochi giorni fa non avevo ancora commenato. Ho deciso di farlo perchè come scrive spesso un utente di questo forum, ovvero [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] siamo ad un punto critico della storia del Milan che molto probabilmente può cambiare le sorti del club in positivo o negativo, frequentando altri social come Twitter tuttavia non mi sembra che molti l'abbiano capito mentre qui su questo forum ho trovato competenza e attaccamento alle sorti del club e quindi credo che sarà un piacere interagire con voi.
> Grazie a tutti



Benvenuto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Marzo 2021)

Alerossonero69 ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti, da buon milanista seguo questo sito da oramai qualche tempo, mi sono iscritto a dicembre ma fino a pochi giorni fa non avevo ancora commenato. Ho deciso di farlo perchè come scrive spesso un utente di questo forum, ovvero [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] siamo ad un punto critico della storia del Milan che molto probabilmente può cambiare le sorti del club in positivo o negativo, frequentando altri social come Twitter tuttavia non mi sembra che molti l'abbiano capito mentre qui su questo forum ho trovato competenza e attaccamento alle sorti del club e quindi credo che sarà un piacere interagire con voi.
> Grazie a tutti



Benvenuto Ale.


----------



## Alerossonero69 (16 Marzo 2021)

sette ha scritto:


> Benvenuto



Grazie


----------



## Alerossonero69 (16 Marzo 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Ale.



Grazie


----------



## Maravich49 (16 Marzo 2021)

Ciao e benvenuto


----------

